# Only one day until Haggis hunting season starts



## tmuir (Nov 29, 2009)

I've been bagging them for the last 3 years.
I hope to get a bigger haul this year.

Remember the best ones are found at the top of the highest mountains in Scotland. :big:

http://haggishunt.scotsman.com/

Great way to kill a few minutes whilst waiting for new posts.


----------



## ariz (Nov 29, 2009)

hummm... probably my lacking in comprehension of english language makes me unable to understand something...
how somebody can see a haggis in those cameras views?
what I'm missing? are they joking with me? :-\ ???


----------



## Metal Butcher (Nov 29, 2009)

Okay.... I'm scratching my head.

Maybe... I've been haggised!

In the good old U.S.A. we prize the Jackalope Hunt.

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=65124649264

-MB


----------



## ariz (Nov 29, 2009)

thank you MB, now it's clear

I didn't drink enough whisky to mask my scent, so I didn't see the damn haggis :big: :big: :big:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks kind of like the tradition among American Boy Scouts and Royal Rangers of hunting for snipe in the darkness of a camping trip. Although if you look in wildlife books the snipe does actually exist as does the proverbial Yellow belly sapsucker !!
Tin


----------



## tmuir (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry I forgot that this my not translate for thos on the other side of the pond.
The legend goes that 'Haggis' is actually a 3 legged animal with one leg shorter than the other to make it easier to run around the tops of the mountains. :big:

On the web cams they randomly put pictures of the mythical haggises on them and if you see it and click 'I see a Haggis' button you go in the draw to win prizes. 
This is an annual comp run by 'The Scotsman' newspaper and a large hotel in Edinburgh.

It's just a bit of fun.


----------



## old-biker-uk (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad the hunting season is starting, my garden is over-run with the little mongrels.





They probably feel at home here 'cos I am married to a Scot.
Mark


----------



## tel (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, with haggis season under way it must be getting close to the annual Running Of The Fluffy Bunnys - when dozens of the enraged creatures are let loose in the streets of Coventry.


----------



## mklotz (Dec 21, 2009)

Haggis, bagpipes, caber-tossing and golf.

Yep, those Scots really know how to have fun. Had they not invented Scotch, we'd have institutionalized the lot of them years ago.


----------

